# Milton Loco works



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Is Milton Loco works and Paul Smith still around? I ordered from him years ago and emailed him again on Monday to place another order but I've not heard anything back. Perhaps on vacation,etc? Can one of my friends over in the UK provide me with some help on this? 

In a similar vein, it's really cool to see so many UK companies offering products and services for live steamers in the UK amd worldwide. We have a few good ones here but there seems to be so many more in the UK.

Sam


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not heard anything recently about Milton. Have you called?


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Jason, 
No I haven't called but the web site is still there as well as the ability to order and buy product. So, I was hoping someone was going to tell me he was on vacation somewhere..... He did some really nice work and his prices were fair. 

I saw some of the pieces I had ordered in the past were discontinued,etc but it still looks from the web site that it might still be live...hope so. Anyone who can shed light, please do so.....If he is no longer doing this, I would appreciate knowing. 

Sam


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Andrew Pullen tells me he's moved on to model aircraft 6 months ago. Thanks Andrew. 

I'll email him to make sure he clarifies this....since his website is up..... 

Sam


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Good news. I did hear from Paul Smith of Milton Loco Works and he is still in operation..... 

Sam


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Place an order for item shown as in stock. Order accepted and paid thru paypal then Smith refunded, evidently cancelled, the order.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Chris, 

The same thing happened on my transaction. I emailed and indicated he thought he had one of the items I was looking for and that he would reinvoice....so far I haven't heard back from him....... 

Sam


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

So it does seem that he is selling but just what's left from his old productions? I liked his burners never got one as they were not available when I tried to order.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Jason, 
Yes, Paul did some nice work but it looks like only what he has in stock may be available. I'm waiting on a few items. If you select on products here, you can see what might be left: http://www.sm32.co.uk/. He make some nice add-ons pieces....It looks like he's moved on to other interests. 

Sam


----------

